

Does anyone know of a good alternative to Techcrunch? - trustfundbaby

I want to follow the startup scene, just want to know what else is out there.
======
olalonde
<http://www.readwriteweb.com/> & <http://www.technologyreview.com/web/>

------
liftman
I found this site the other day called <http://www.technobuffalo.com/>. It is
a couple of youtube guys who got together and started a blog. It duplicate's a
lot of the stuff you read on Techcrunch, readwrite, gizmodo, etc...But I found
these guys way more personable. Check it out :)

------
adlep
I agree, it would be nice to have a resource focused on STARTUPS and not on
well established web giants - such us facebook.

------
maguay
<http://www.gigaom.com/> is a fairly good alternative. Balanced coverage of
startups and new products from existing companies, though they do tend to
cover more enterprise tech.

------
jparicka
See this newer YC post <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2153038>

------
justinchen
If you want a less filtered hose there are sites like Killer Startups. Almost
any new site will get reviewed there: <http://www.killerstartups.com/>

------
hoag
With fear of stating the obvious, I also read venturebeat.com. I like the
suggestion of killerstartups.com -- I didn't know about this site.

